# Le cache de Mail



## Dorian_s (9 Février 2011)

Impossible de mettre la main sur le *cache de Mail* que je souhaiterai vider.
rien dans  ~/Library/Mail
aucune option dans le logiciel.

La plupart des clients mail ont cette option pour vider le cache (thunderbird par ex).

Savez-vous comment vider ce cache et / ou il se trouve ?

D'avance merci.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (9 Février 2011)

com.apple.mail, dans ~/Library/Caches.

Onyx nettoie les Caches de l'Utilisateur et de téléchargements.


Mais pour quoi faire ??
= Mail a d'autres fonctions de reconstruction.


----------



## Dorian_s (10 Février 2011)

Merci beaucoup François c'est exactement ce que je cherchai .

Mon souci était le suivant :
j'utilise une image hébergée sur un serveur dans ma signature, 
et cette image garde le même nom mais change régulièrement. 
Mail gardait en cache l'ancienne image alors que l'image avait été mise à jour sur le serveur.


----------



## subsole (10 Février 2011)

Dorian_s a dit:


> Merci beaucoup François c'est exactement ce que je cherchai .
> 
> Mon souci était le suivant :
> j'utilise une image hébergée sur un serveur dans ma signature,
> ...



Bonjour,
De cette façon tu as réglé le problème chez toi, mais peut être pas chez tes correspondants, qui s'ils ne sont pas des _geeks_, ne doivent certainement pas vider leurs caches messageries.
À mon avis, il serait plus pertinent de changer le nom de l'image hébergée sur le serveur.


----------



## juju87 (11 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,
j'aimerais effacer/ remettre à zéro la saisie automatique d'adresses email dans Mac Mail car suite à des envoies de mails à des adresses erronées, et même après suppression des messages envoyés et vidage de corbeille, ces adresses erronées restent en mémoire pour la saisie automatique.
Est ce que effacer le fichier "cache.db" dans com.apple.mail, dans ~/Library/Caches, règle le problème ? quoi d'autre sera supprimé ?


----------



## Sly54 (11 Juillet 2011)

Déjà commencer par Mail : menu Fenêtre / destinataires précédents : effacer tout ce qu'il faut


----------



## juju87 (12 Juillet 2011)

top ! merci. Je l'ai trouvé dans un autre poste mais merci qd meme ! faut dire que ca ne coule pas de source "Fenetre...." merci encore


----------



## Hipparchia (15 Septembre 2011)

Sly54 a dit:


> Déjà commencer par Mail : menu Fenêtre / destinataires précédents : effacer tout ce qu'il faut


Merci sly54, ça m'a été bien utile.
Et merci Google 

Un contact faisait planter Mail (il avait deux occurences pour deux adresses différentes, dont une seule dans le carnet d'adresse).
J'ai passé Onyx qui n'a pas supprimé le cache de Mail comme je le pensais (les adresse utilisées mais pas enregistrées dans l'annuaire).
Grâce à Fenêtre / Destinataires, j'ai supprimé toutes les adresses du contact sauf la bonne. Il y avait d'ailleurs plus d'occurences que ce que laissait entrevoir Mail (5 au lieu de 2).
Au final, ça a continué à planter quand j'entrais le prénom de cette personne : c'était le contact dans le carnet d'adresse qui n'était pas bon :rateau: (pourquoi, je ne sais pas).
En le re-créant, tout fonctionne.


----------



## ricky5792 (21 Avril 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> Déjà commencer par Mail : menu Fenêtre / destinataires précédents : effacer tout ce qu'il faut


Merci! Tu as abrégé 20 minutes de souffrances ...


----------

